# Dog With Muzzle Taped Shut (moved from gen info)



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

There is no "fixing" someone who would do something like this. The only option I see is incarceration....or execution once they start leaving human victims in their path.

$1,000 reward offered for info on dog found with muzzle taped sh - WCBD-TV: News, Weather, and Sports for Charleston, SC


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So so so cruel...sick! I have a friend who got a dog from SPCA in Fort McMurray that had wire wrapped arounds its muzzle. Tess is a sweet collie, wouldn't hurt a fly..she has a permanent scar, and she does not bark!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

That's just awful. Just horrible what some people will do.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The poor girl is a 15 month old stray. Really points out the service rescues provide in getting vulnerable dogs off the streets or out of abusive situations. I have two dogs that were separately severely abused--amazing they lived through what they did. One rebounded and the other will always be "damaged," but he has a wonderful safe life today without stress. He only leaves my property to go to the vet who must immediately sedate him to do any medical check-up, shots, etc.

This little girl looks like she has a strong spirit. I hope they can save her tongue.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That made my heart sink. That poor girl.. omgoodness. I am sick to my stomach about that. I swear I hope they find that person...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

A max of 5 years and a $5k fine is not nearly enough for someone who would do such a disgusting thing to a living creature.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

This is where I live, it makes me so sad.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not normally a violent person... But I hope this person gets lost in the woods and eaten alive by Mosquitos.... But those poor Mosquitos!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Better not be me that finds him. God doesn't like this side of me, but I want to hit him with a stick until he bursts like a piñata.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh. That is sick...even with her face so swollen you can still tell she is a gorgeous girl. I hope she is a fighter and survives this heinous act of cruelty


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on that link. Now I'm so angry that want to kill the person responsible. Who would do that to such a beautiful animal????


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know of not to look at this. We should all pray for that poor dog. There is a motorcycle gang that goes around rescuing animals in need. I would love for them to run into the person that did this. There are seriously disturbed people who commit insanely cruel abusive acts to these special animals. It makes me feel better to live in a country that doesnt turn their heads and are trying to let those sadistic people know that there behavior is unacceptable and there is a price to pay.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Pos did this to a husky, and a cat in Calgary. Slap on the wrist as usual.
If they can put down dangerous animals,we should also be able to put down dangerous people, as far as I'm concerned they're worthless, and a drain on the planet.
Calgary Husky Muzzle Taped Shut


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Unbelievable what some people are capable of...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Puppy is doing a little better.

https://www.facebook.com/Charleston...81551561368/10153370264156369/?type=1&theater


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

newlie said:


> There is no "fixing" someone who would do something like this. The only option I see is incarceration....or execution once they start leaving human victims in their path.
> 
> $1,000 reward offered for info on dog found with muzzle taped sh - WCBD-TV: News, Weather, and Sports for Charleston, SC


I'm not a fan of the death penalty, myself, but that aside, that's so horrible. I can't imagine doing that to a living thing.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I'm not a fan of the death penalty, myself, but that aside, that's so horrible. I can't imagine doing that to a living thing.


Really, I am not either. But when I was younger, I believed in the possibility of change more than I do today. Certainly for most of us, change is possible. We can decide to quit smoking or lose weight or even try to be a better person than we are. There are people, however, who have no conscience, no empathy for others, no ability for feel remorse and no compunction about hurting or killing anyone or anything that gets in their way or happens to be around when they want a cheap thrill. They don't see anything wrong with their behavior and change is not possible when someone is perfectly satisfied with themselves the way they are. I do not know if they people are born that way or made that way by circumstance. The only thing I am sure about is that people like this are dangerous and there has to be some protection for the rest of us. Society gets what society will tolerate. 

I hate the idea of the death penalty myself, but there are crimes so terrible that it seems to me to be the only adequate response. Anyone who watches the news can come up with an example or two. The one currently in my mind is the man who kicked a toddler to death because the baby walked into the room when he and her mother were having sex. What can you do with someone who is capable of something like this?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

charger said:


> Pos did this to a husky, and a cat in Calgary. Slap on the wrist as usual.
> If they can put down dangerous animals,we should also be able to put down dangerous people, as far as I'm concerned they're worthless, and a drain on the planet.
> Calgary Husky Muzzle Taped Shut


People like that are useless cowards. Afraid of their own shadows.
They are empowered by hurting other people and animals who are smaller and weaker than they are.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

That makes me....grrrrr!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

*Caitlyn Continues to Improve*

Caitlyn continues to improve, there is a chance of saving most of her tongue. This link gives more information about her condition and how she ended up with the man who abused her.

Tongue surgeries delayed for now as Caitlyn heals on her own - WCIV-TV | ABC News 4 - Charleston News, Sports, Weather


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

There is something terribly wrong with whoever did that. Just sickening!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't have the link but I did read that they think thay caught the guy responsible.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The link posted by Newlie gave out some info about the guy accused of being responsible. They have arrested him. This poor dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

newlie said:


> Really, I am not either. But when I was younger, I believed in the possibility of change more than I do today. Certainly for most of us, change is possible. We can decide to quit smoking or lose weight or even try to be a better person than we are. There are people, however, who have no conscience, no empathy for others, no ability for feel remorse and no compunction about hurting or killing anyone or anything that gets in their way or happens to be around when they want a cheap thrill. They don't see anything wrong with their behavior and change is not possible when someone is perfectly satisfied with themselves the way they are. I do not know if they people are born that way or made that way by circumstance. The only thing I am sure about is that people like this are dangerous and there has to be some protection for the rest of us. Society gets what society will tolerate.
> 
> I hate the idea of the death penalty myself, but there are crimes so terrible that it seems to me to be the only adequate response. Anyone who watches the news can come up with an example or two. The one currently in my mind is the man who kicked a toddler to death because the baby walked into the room when he and her mother were having sex. What can you do with someone who is capable of something like this?


I don't really want to debate this, but I think the death penalty is equally as barbaric as plenty of crimes, and I don't think life imprisonment is really tolerating crime. We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally? I want to duct-tape the person who did this to an animal. Let THEM try to breath when they can't. I know it will never happen. I just wish it would.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I don't really want to debate this, but I think the death penalty is equally as barbaric as plenty of crimes, and I don't think life imprisonment is really tolerating crime. We'll agree to disagree.


Yes, I am personally more comfortable with life in prison if there could be some guarantee that the criminal could never, ever, be able to hurt anyone else ever again. But, I don't see how such a gaurantee could ever be issued. I mean, even in prison, there are other prisoners, there are guards, there is always a possibility of escape. The only way we can know that a person who has committed such an evil act will never do it again is, sadly, if they are dead.

I am not really trying to debate this with you, I am just trying to explain how I came to believe in something that once would have seemed reprehensible to me. I wish there was a better answer. Sorry, my last post on this....


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

newlie said:


> Yes, I am personally more comfortable with life in prison if there could be some guarantee that the criminal could never, ever, be able to hurt anyone else ever again. But, I don't see how such a gaurantee could ever be issued. I mean, even in prison, there are other prisoners, there are guards, there is always a possibility of escape. The only way we can know that a person who has committed such an evil act will never do it again is, sadly, if they are dead.
> 
> I am not really trying to debate this with you, I am just trying to explain how I came to believe in something that once would have seemed reprehensible to me. I wish there was a better answer. Sorry, my last post on this....


Okay.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Suspect arrested....

Police arrest suspect in animal cruelty case - WCBD-TV: News, Weather, and Sports for Charleston, SC


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally, I am more comfortable with execution of this piece of crap. Incarceration costs me money that I prefer go towards ridding the world of him and folks like him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bridget said:


> Personally, I am more comfortable with execution of this piece of crap. Incarceration costs me money that I prefer go towards ridding the world of him and folks like him.


Or maybe do some drug testing on them instead of animals. Let them pay their debt back to animals and society pill by pill.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you know this piece of crap was actually LAUGHING when someone called him on it? It seems the dog is doing very well though. I read he came out of surgery today and it looks good. The sad fact is most laws against cruelty to animals is a slap on the wrist. I know this sounds evil, BUT can I hope a big fat guy named Bubba takes a shine to him in jail and (well you know) but he won't see him because he will be facing the opposite direction?
I HATE people who treat animals like objects instead of a living and breathing animal. I have no sympathy for blankty blanks who treat them like that. I'd like to duct tape HIS mouth shut so hard he could barely breath and see how funny he thinks THAT it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> Do you know this piece of crap was actually LAUGHING when someone called him on it? It seems the dog is doing very well though. I read he came out of surgery today and it looks good. The sad fact is most laws against cruelty to animals is a slap on the wrist. I know this sounds evil, BUT can I hope a big fat guy named Bubba takes a shine to him in jail and (well you know) but he won't see him because he will be facing the opposite direction?
> I HATE people who treat animals like objects instead of a living and breathing animal. I have no sympathy for blankty blanks who treat them like that. I'd like to duct tape HIS mouth shut so hard he could barely breath and see how funny he thinks THAT it.


Yes, I know exactly how you feel. There is no fixing somebody like this....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Now a new story from the former female owner says the pup was sold for $20.00 and the new owner laughingly told her he had taped her mouth because she was barking.
http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20150602/PC16/150609882/1005

People really need to be careful when they rehome a dog.

Here's an update. The pictures are heartbreaking. Such unnecessary suffering.

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20150603/PC16/150609794/1005


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been a volunteer at this shelter for 6 years, though a busy life has kept me from being there as much as I'd like to be recently .... It broke my heart when I saw this story. My anger level went through the roof someone could do such a thing to that gorgeous sweet girl. Last year sometime, a person in GA taped a dog's mouth shut also. I just can't wrap my head around it. The neighborhood this one happened in is very close to where I work, and I tell ya, we were all ready to go on a hunt to find the person who did this. 

I have a friend who works at the shelter in the veterinary department and she's supposed to let me know when I can go give Caitlyn some cuddles and love (volunteers don't have 100% access to all the animals there), though I'm sure she's been showered with A LOT lately. I am so glad she is improving and they believe her tongue will heal. I know she has a line of people wanting to adopt her (though I believe they will be EXTREMELY careful with the next placement - some people may just want her because she's made national headlines), and it's amazing how far her story has traveled - I have seen comments from as far away as Norway on some of their updates. CAS also doubled the likes on their FB page with people following her story.

I hope the person who did that to her will stumble across an animal lover in prison that has nothing to lose for a few minutes of alone time...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You know, I don't mean to sound too critical, but my understanding is that the previous owners sold this dog to people they had never see before for 10 or 20 dollars. I saw an interview where they saId how upset they were with what this man had done to her. I know hindsight is 20-20, but if some kind of terrible circumstance forced me to rehome Newlie, I would either know the person very well or, I guarantee you, they would get the third degree. I wouldn't care anything about money, I would just want to be sure he was with someone who would treat him right.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

newlie said:


> You know, I don't mean to sound too critical, but my understanding is that the previous owners sold this dog to people they had never see before for 10 or 20 dollars. I saw an interview where they saId how upset they were with what this man had done to her. I know hindsight is 20-20, but if some kind of terrible circumstance forced me to rehome Newlie, I would either know the person very well or, I guarantee you, they would get the third degree. I wouldn't care anything about money, I would just want to be sure he was with someone who would treat him right.


Yes agree. I dont know the whole story but it looks like it is just sad to see what can happen when a person needing to rehome their pet,only hopes their pets gets a new home. I hope that this story helps many people see that they need to be very careful and do their homework on who they rehome their pet to. One thing I know for sure karma never skips a beat I just want karma aka bubba (in this creatures case )to chase this creature down. Im glad this pup is doing okay.


----------



## Partyguy816 (Jun 6, 2015)

I just seen this on the news and I couldn't bring myself to look at it or read the article. I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Caitlyn is doing rather well - she loves the neonatal kittens at the shelter, and her incisions are healed up. Other parts of her muzzle are still healing, but she's looking much better. I still can't believe how well her tongue healed after being stuck like that for 2 days. She looks so happy all the time now - it's amazing how dogs can bounce back and trust people still after something so horrible.

I saw yesterday that the speck of poo on a shoe who did that to her hasn't been able to pay the $50,000 bond, and the court date will probably still be a few months out.

Still hoping someone with nothing to lose & a soft spot for dogs/animals gets a few minutes with him!


----------

